# .ico



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

How can i convert a .ico to .gif or .jpeg

I have photoshop and Fireworks 2004


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Maybe*

Isn't it possible to just open an .ico file and save it as a .jpeg using photoshop. 

*File > Open > ChooseFile.ico*

*File > Save As > Click on the Dropdown arrow and Choose Jpeg Format > Save* 

Please post back on how you went :smile:


----------



## nokik (Oct 17, 2010)

Easiest way is to generate it using tools.

I found a link you may be interested. Some cool online tools listed here- 

Geek Tech Blog: FREE Favicon generator


----------



## nokik (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh sorry?  

I thought it was about creating .ico


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

this is what i use -> ConvertICO.com - Convert .PNG format files to .ICO or .ICO format files to .PNG : Windows Vista compatible icons

It converts it to a png.

File sizes are a bit big but png is a great image format.

I just noticed, this thread is from 2005.... oops :4-thatsba


----------

